# What's Biting???



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

First off I want to say Hey to all my fellow fisherman. I started viewing this site late fall of last year, and I love it! So much info and some really great people.

I'm gearing up to make this year the year of the fish! My son is 13 and LOVES to fish. We are ready to go. Can anyone give me some info on what if anything is biting in South Jersey this time of year. We are coming out of Stone Harbor (though we live in Philly). Any info on what we can catch at this time of year would be awesome. We are game to surf, inlet or party boat. I just want to get my boy out. Thanks, and I look forward to talking to y'all through the year!!!!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Welcome funny fish man*

You know that we are just a hour and a half from Philadelphia (SPSP)? When the spring run is on it might be a good experience to purchase a three day sport license and come on down!! It will be cheaper than a party boat. There are also some great fishing opportunities from the Delaware surf and jetty. I used to drive up to Jersey to get on a party boat. Since I learned of this site and share in the information highway as a supporter, I have not returned. The offers to fish and the fishing comraderie makes a day of sitting with barely a nibble better than yelling out.."Yo Cap'n time to make a move". Now I just say....I'm gonna move abit east or a touch south to find me some feeshies...depending on who I get the real-time report from....Cell phones are such wonderful things!!

As I quit my Shaggiesque type discourse, I say again, welcome and C'mon down!


----------



## weakie1 (Mar 28, 2005)

funnyfishman, 
i get my first keeper striper every year off the 96th st bridge. great spot! you have to fish at night though. dont bother with the daytime. you could walk the sodbanks next to the free bridge in the day with some action but you are still better off at night with zoom "super fluke / pink" and a 1/2 to 3/4 ounce jig. face the water with the tide coming in at you and retrieve enough to keep the slack out of your line---you will hook up. 3 more weeks and the 7-11 pound weakies will be moving through. get yourself some 20-30lb powerpro and either a bridge net or gaff.use the same technique for weakies but maybe with a little more jigging.


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks Weakie1, your info is a big help. Is there any action in surf this time of year or is that a hopeless cause?


----------



## weakie1 (Mar 28, 2005)

My buddy was just down the south jersey shore and popped 6 stripers and lost 4. they turned on last night. He was catching them in the backbays-I'm sure the surf has em too. I never fish the surf-just the bridges


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Good stuff! Thanks for the info...


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

*funnyfishman*

save yourself an hours drive and hit the big D river. stripers are moving in now and the action will be hot for the next 2-4 weeks.all you need are bloodworms and a shore spot on the jersey side for the most part.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*fish*

fishman, 
take a good day and come a little further south. Try the grassy sound bridge, the old bridge in north wildwood, they show it on this site under where to fish. Also, try the 2nd street jetties and 5th street. The middle thorofare bridge, (the toll bridge) on ocean drive between wildwood crest and cape may.


----------



## djcoast (Feb 26, 2005)

If you wanna go a few exits down the 50 cent bridge will be real goos also anywhere along Cape Mays beaches, Poverty beach is an awesome spot, if you like jetty fishing try cape May Points jetties.Still cast into the surf (the suds) from the jetty instead of walking out to the tip, trust me there in close.


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey hey!

Thanks for all the advise fellas! I'm heading down friday night with my boy and we're gonna try our luck first at the 96 bridge then move south. Anyone gonna be out fishing this weekend around there? Be great to meet ya.

Can't seem to find any clams...I'll try a bait shop around there...got me some zoom salty fluke...bubblegum. Hope to land a couple and give my first report next week.


----------

